# USMC SOF Photo Thread



## DasBoot (Apr 21, 2011)

2nd Force MFF


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 21, 2011)

More 2nd Force MFF training


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Apr 21, 2011)

Cool photos.


----------



## devilbones (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice pics, did you take them?


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 22, 2011)

devilbones said:


> Nice pics, did you take them?


 
No- sorry, forgot to post link 
http://www.marines.mil/unit/2ndmardiv/Pages/news/2011/ForceReconkeepsjumpskillssharp.aspx


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.marines.mil/unit/11thmeu...pcomprehensivetrainingbeforeheadingtosea.aspx


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 22, 2011)

SARC





























































http://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/fbx/?set=a.180708411946466.52481.180681615282479


----------



## surgicalcric (Apr 23, 2011)

DasBoot said:


> http://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/fbx/?set=a.180708411946466.52481.180681615282479



Were the eyes/identities blacked out on Facebook or was that your doing?


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 23, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> Were the eyes/identities blacked out on Facebook or was that your doing?



Yes they were already blacked out.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Apr 23, 2011)

Great photos.


----------



## Cochise (Apr 27, 2011)

Great photos.  Always great to see Marines doing what Marines should do!  Semper Fi!


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 28, 2011)

4th Force Marines with SEALs and ARSOF. http://www.marines.mil/Pages/PhotoD...awaii/PublishingImages/110728-M-MM918-083.jpg


----------



## Jdub31 (Aug 31, 2011)

Awesome photos. Here is a video from a recent Recon deployment. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meGRMeo3p60


----------



## Jdub31 (Sep 5, 2011)

Here"s another video link as http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itHziCiuJw8&NR=1ell
video is called
*30 dead taliban Marines Fighting In Afghanistan - Helmet Cam. *


----------

